# Silent Loop 280



## MickHH (10. August 2018)

Tach,

habe mir eine Silent Loop 280 geholt. Nun habe ich den Tipp bekommen die zu entlüften und mit Kühlmittel auf und voll zu füllen.

Nun möchte ich euch bitten mir zu sagen, welche Kühlflüssigkeit zu empfehlen ist. Des Weiteren benötige ich jetzt einen Schlauch und eine Schraube die ich für die Entlüftung und das auffüllen in das Gewinde der Pumpe drehe wo der Stopfen sitzt der zum Schluss wieder drauf muss.

Ich finde es empörend, das man sich so eine Kühlung holt und dann erstmal noch Luft heraus holen muss und Kühlflüssigkeit danach gekippt werden soll.

Danke für Rat und Hilfe


----------



## Salatsauce45 (10. August 2018)

Das solltest du nur machen, wenn's bei dir ordentlich rattert oder die Kühlleistung schlecht ist...


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2018)

Etwas Luft ist ggf. so gewollt, denn je nach Last der CPU und Drehzahl der Lüfter oder Umgebungstemperatur  kann es dazu kommen das die Kühlflüssigkeit an die 60°C kommt. Dann muss das Kühlwasser etwas Spielraum haben. Mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung wird der AGB auch nicht randvoll befüllt, damit die Kühlflüssigkeit sich etwas ausweiten kann. Bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung gibt es kein AGB, hier wird im Radiator dann etwas Luft bevorzugt. Solange es sich nur um wenig Luft handelt wird es die Kühlleistung nicht gross beeinträchtigen.

In diesen Sinn... einfach einbauen und gut ist.
Sollte die Pumpe Geräusche machen das Gehäuse etwas kippen damit die Luft in den Radiator gelangen kann.
Sollte das Geräusch nicht weg gehen ist es ein Fall für die Herstellergarantie, bzw. ein Austausch durch den Händler(Gewährleistung).

Mit der Zeit verdunstet etwas Kühlflüssigkeit, daher macht das nachfüllen erst nach ca. 2 Jahre Sinn oder ist ggf. notwendig.
Laut Anleitung der Silent Loop soll auch nach zwei Jahren was nachgefüllt werden.

Sofern du doch was nachfüllen möchtest brauchst du nur eine Tülle mit 1/4 Zoll Gewinde.
Kann auch eine sein wo der Schlauch einfach aufgesteckt wird. Hierbei muss nur der Durchmesser der Tülle beachtet werden, da der Schlauch diesen Innendurchmesser haben muss.
Auf Aquatuning gibt es dazu oft Tüllen im Cent Bereich.

Nachfüllen kannst du mit normalem destilliertem Wasser, da es sich hier um sehr geringe Menge handelt lohnt sich keine Fertigmischung zu kaufen.
Bei einem kompletten Austausch kannst du z.B. auch von Aqua Computer das DP Ultra als Fertiggemisch verwenden. 
Von einem Liter wirst du wahrscheinlich zum kompletten neu befüllen wenn es hoch kommt nur 1/3 der Füllmenge aus der Flasche benötigen.


----------



## Redrudi (11. August 2018)

@ TE
8mm G1/4 Steckanschluss - bl | Push-In AnschlÃ¼sse | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aquatuning Germany

wenn du entlüften möchtest ist,hier ist ein bekanntes Video YouTube


----------



## INU.ID (11. August 2018)

Ich persönlich würde da nichts entlüften, und schon gar nicht bis zum Anschlag auffüllen. Ich denke der Hersteller baut nicht erst seit gestern AiOs, und wird sich da schon etwas bei gedacht haben, wenn er etwas Luft zur Ausdehnung im Kreislauf läßt.


----------



## MickHH (11. August 2018)

Vielen Dank an alle. Habe bei meiner alten Wakü der Luiquid Freezer 240 mal geschüttelt und siehe da man hört das Wasser . Nichts von wegen keine Luft usw.. Da es sich um eine modulare Kühlung handelt bin ich am überlegen die Kühlung auf die Graka auszuweiten. Ist die Pumpe dann noch geeignet und in der Lage sowohl CPU als auch GPU mit Kühlwasser zu versorgen. Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, das dann eine stärkere Pumpe von Vorteil wäre. Bevor ich Kauf muss ich mich erstmal von euch beraten lassen.

Danke noch an jeden, ihr seit spitze


----------



## Narbennarr (12. August 2018)

Warum nicht gleich Custom. Sich eine geschlossene Kühlung zu kaufen, die mit Gebastel sofort zu zerlegen ist ja mal total unlogisch


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. August 2018)

MickHH schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle. Habe bei meiner alten Wakü der Luiquid Freezer 240 mal geschüttelt und siehe da man hört das Wasser . Nichts von wegen keine Luft usw.. Da es sich um eine modulare Kühlung handelt bin ich am überlegen die Kühlung auf die Graka auszuweiten. *Ist die Pumpe dann noch geeignet und in der Lage sowohl CPU als auch GPU mit Kühlwasser zu versorgen.* Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, das dann eine stärkere Pumpe von Vorteil wäre. Bevor ich Kauf muss ich mich erstmal von euch beraten lassen.
> 
> Danke noch an jeden, ihr seit spitze



Nein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alphacool Eisbaer im Test: Eine AiO-Kuehlung fuer mehr als nur die CPU (Seite 4) - ComputerBase



Zusätzliche kompakte AGB-Pumpeneinheit: Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe

In einem Kreislauf aus CPU- und GPU Kühler, vier QD3 Schnellkupplungen und mehreren Radiatoren erreicht sie ausreichende 59 l/h,  eine DDC310 landet zur besseren Einordnung im Vergleich bei 84 l/h.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (12. August 2018)

Versteh ich nicht... du schreibst "nein, reicht nicht aus" aber im verlinkten CB test wird gesagt, dass es für einen kleinen Loop ausreicht?   Die Pumpe reicht dafür definitiv aus, hab sie nämlich selber mit GPU, mit zweitem Radi könnte es dann doch  knapp werden.
Macht aber nichts, ich würde mir die AGB Pumpe auch dazu kaufen, wenn ich nochmal vor der Wahl stehen würde. Macht das Befüllen deutlich einfacher und den loop wartungsärmer.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. August 2018)

Der CB Test erwähnt so einiges:

1.) 





> Der Aquacomputer High Flow Sensor ist für Durchflusswerte oberhalb von  40 l/h ausgelegt. Jeder Wert darunter kann also nur als grobe Schätzung  angesehen werden.



Der Wert kann ergo sogar noch niedriger sein.

2.) 





> Die Pumpe der Eisbaer ist bereits ungedrosselt verhältnismäßig leise,  *wenn auch das mechanische Summen der Pumpe subjektiv unangenehm klingt.*  Gedrosselt wird die Eisbaer nicht nur leiser, sondern auch bezüglich der  subjektiven Geräuschcharakteristik angenehmer. Mit einer Pumpenspannung  von *6 Volt *kann die Pumpe *bei geschlossenem Gehäuse* ohne weitere  Lärmquellen *nur noch sehr leise wahrgenommen werden*. *Nicht mehr aus dem  geschlossenen Gehäuse herauszuhören* ist die Pumpe schließlich *bei 4  Volt*.



Der 12V Betrieb hat folglich nichts mit einem annähernd lautlosen Betrieb zu tun.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. August 2018)

Es geht hier doch um die SL,  nicht die Eisbaer....?! Ist zwar die gleiche Pumpe, aber die SL läuft bei 12V schon mit deutlich geringeren Drehzahlen.


----------



## MickHH (13. August 2018)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interessant, die Pumpe ist gut und gar nicht teuer. Muss nicht immer das teuerste sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. August 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch um die SL,  nicht die Eisbaer....?! Ist zwar die gleiche Pumpe, aber die SL läuft bei 12V schon mit deutlich geringeren Drehzahlen.



Das stimmt, die DC-LT als Reverse-Flow Variante in der Silent Loop ist noch schwächer, nur habe ich dazu keine Werte zu einer ähnlichen Kreislaufeierweiterung gefunden.

Unterm Strich sind beide Varianten beim Durchfluss grenzwertig und nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (24. August 2018)

Ich habe bei meiner Silent Loop einen AGB dazwischen und die läuft Top. Ausserdem, ja ich würde den Kreislauf bis zum Anschlag mit destiliertem Wasser befüllen, jede Luft ist Gift für einen hydraulischen Pumpenkreislauf! Wenn meine Pumpe einbisschen klackert sehe ich sofort, dass sich irgendwo Luftblasen gebildet haben. Du musst dir keine Gedanken machen, den zusätzlichen Druck beim Temperaturanstieg nehmen die Schläuche auf.


----------

